# If You Had £100k What Would You Buy



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok has to be new and retail price Can be car, motorbike, speed boat, jet Ski, lorry, Caravan,and you did not have to worry about running costs.
Pictures would be great and be honest if you wanted a caravan:thumb:
Multiple items mixed together fine so you can have for me new M4 and BMW motorbike, and truck to carry bike to tracks , that's me sorted:thumb:


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Range Rover Autobiography SDV8 for me. :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Chrisr1806 said:


> Range Rover Autobiography SDV8 for me. :thumb:


That sounds very nice:thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Nissan GTR







and a Fiesta ST with the change


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd need more than £100k.

I'd blow the £100k on a Ferrari 599 or a DB9. Maybe even a Jaguar F type.


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

House in Florida :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

knightstemplar said:


> House in Florida :thumb:


No No your not playing the game properly not allowed that but sounds good, as would have cost you £250k 6 yrs ago:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nissan GTR nice selection


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

FAO Kerr I set it at £100k to rule out the 458 Italia that I would want or mclaren , knew it would not be long before someone tried to break my budget


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Many many houses in Detroit and a car with the money left over.


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

I'd buy an RS4, clear any remaining student loan debts that I have and put a deposit down on my new house


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Exotica said:


> Many many houses in Detroit and a car with the money left over.


Sorry buying wholes cities not allowed


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd try and make my mums life a little bit more comfortable I owe her big time :thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Does the best suggestion win the money Derek? :lol:

For me it would have to be a sexy little F type convertible in Red.







about 58k so the remainder although I'm not 100% sure of the price would have to buy a Ford F150 Lightning....









The rest would buy contraception to make sure I don't have to sell either!!!!!!


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

A couple of these.










And one of these when they come out.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

suspal said:


> I'd try and make my mums life a little bit more comfortable I owe her big time :thumb:


Very nice in deed I could learn a lot from that :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Rob28 what a selection , stunning choice IMHO and so different


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd need to be the new Merc CL, sadly with only £100k, it'd need to be the base CL500 model as the range starts at £95.5k and I'd want some extras. 










:argie:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Rayner the prize is being a contributor to one of my when I'm bored threads lol, good choice by the way


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

After hearing the exhaust note on the Top Gear Ultimate Road Trip DVD it would have to be an F Type V8


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

andy665 said:


> After hearing the exhaust note on the Top Gear Ultimate Road Trip DVD it would have to be an F Type V8


Good Advert for jag here give me the cayman s drive trian F Type engine and F Type body perfect, great choice:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Martyp no love for the big Merc , but probably the best luxury bus on the planet and the car of choice for chauffeur .so if comfort and room I'd your aim your bang on the money imho


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry but it would have to be this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1968-E-Reg-FORD-MUSTANG-FASTBACK-AUTO-GT500E-ELEANOR-/280804244282

And the change would go on the insurance for me :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

jaxcass said:


> Sorry but it would have to be this
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1968-E-Reg-FORD-MUSTANG-FASTBACK-AUTO-GT500E-ELEANOR-/280804244282
> 
> And the change would go on the insurance for me :lol:


Not allowed it not new , but does look fun ain't insuring you thought with that tail happy beast :doublesho


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Not sure why but a https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...udi_rs6_avant%2F1920x1080%2F55.html;1920;1080


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Half a tank of diesel, and if there's any money left over, a pot noodle.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

The best paintjob for my car and 10 layers of Opti Coat on top of it!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

A golf mk1 gti, golf mk2 gti, golf mk3 gti, golf mk4 gti, golfk5gti, golf mk6 gti and a golf mk7gti .. I'll post a sensible reply later on :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> A golf mk1 gti, golf mk2 gti, golf mk3 gti, golf mk4 gti, golfk5gti, golf mk6 gti and a golf mk7gti .. I'll post a sensible reply later on :lol:


Shaun could you change Steve's Member name to VW Golf Fan 2 :lol:

One good thing is No One will notice you drive different cars :lol::lol: apart from MK1


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

possul said:


> Not sure why but a https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...udi_rs6_avant%2F1920x1080%2F55.html;1920;1080


RS6 £85k just are you using the £15k for fuel?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> RS6 £85k just are you using the £15k for fuel?


I put fuel under running costs! 
Just on config, it will be over £100k with options haha


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> Not allowed it not knew , but does look fun ain't insuring you thought with that tail happy beast :doublesho


AH damn didnt know it had to be new. But!!!! i would get a 
NEW PAINTJOB,
NEW ENGINE REBUILD
NEW TYRES
NEW BRAKES
NEW STEREO
NEW DIRECT PORT NITROUS OXIDE

does this count


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

A Range Rover would do nicely.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> Shaun could you change Steve's Member name to VW Golf Fan 2 :lol:
> 
> One good thing is No One will notice you drive different cars :lol::lol: apart from MK1


Shaun, take down the swear filter so I can reply. My sensible choice will follow once I can find a cheap Russian bride


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

jaxcass said:


> AH damn didnt know it had to be new. But!!!! i would get a
> NEW PAINTJOB,
> NEW ENGINE REBUILD
> NEW TYRES
> ...


Ok then your in:doublesho


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Alpina D3 Touring
Ducati 1199 Panigale
Segway PT x2 Turf
Yamaha Waverunner

:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

focus rs for me please in white:thumb:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

s29nta said:


> focus rs for me please in white:thumb:


100k and you pick a ford?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

possul said:


> Not sure why but a https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a...udi_rs6_avant%2F1920x1080%2F55.html;1920;1080


Oooh yes please, perfect car, what more would you need (apart from owning a petrol station)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Summit Detailing said:


> Alpina D3 Touring
> Ducati 1199 Panigale
> Segway PT x2 Turf
> Yamaha Waverunner
> ...


Very well thought out choice indeed one of the best so far for multi fun:thumb: but the skido and Musty hard to beat


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Aww you're so thoughtful sweetheart :argie:

I'll take a zr1 please


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Jammy J said:


> 100k and you pick a ford?


Better than a boring audi


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

s29nta said:


> focus rs for me please in white:thumb:


:doublesho we are talking RS500 Classic here? As you would still have £80k left , your not gready anyway:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Jammy J said:


> 100k and you pick a ford?


yes, and with the change I could get another:thumb:


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Better than a boring audi


Sook my ball s :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jammy J said:


> A Range Rover would do nicely.


Nice choice , but very conservative


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

andy665 said:


> After hearing the exhaust note on the Top Gear Ultimate Road Trip DVD it would have to be an F Type V8


My dad brought one home from work, when he went back to work the next morning the sound of the it starting up woke me up. Such an amazing sound.

A V8 F-Type would also be what I would buy with 100k.

Or 911 gt3









Id would have to work a couple more weeks to cover a few costs of buying one because they start at £100,540.00 brand new.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

s29nta said:


> yes, and with the change I could get another:thumb:


Go on try again


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RP simply stunning car , but is that a corner I see behind it how do you get round these without burning out your tyres


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Derekh929 said:


> :doublesho we are talking RS500 Classic here? As you would still have £80k left , your not gready anyway:thumb:


if it does not have to be new its a black sierra rs500 all day long:thumb:


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

You won a scratchcard Derek and looking for ideas? 

New kitted out S3 and an RS4. Mmm new mountain bike with the change and trailor for my quad?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Health Warning to RP Jammy J has been Swinging his fiery Balls in Stonehaven Hogmanay bash so be carefull lol


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Doug_M said:


> You won a scratchcard Derek and looking for ideas?
> 
> New kitted out S3 and an RS4. Mmm new mountain bike with the change and trailor for my quad?


:lol: never Gamble no just wanted to keep myself occupied and see some very nice choices some great so far tbo


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Focus rs focus mk1 and 2 . Honda fireblade 95 urban tiger , husaberg supermoto , Suzuki hyabusa , escort cossie . Ford pickup hotrod . Should have change still easily so an rs500 sierra


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

s29nta said:


> if it does not have to be new its a black sierra rs500 all day long:thumb:


Let you off with a complete re build I have driven the RS hard but not the 500  always wanted too though love the RS500 great choice


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Oops i missed the has to be new bit sorry . But all those are things ive lusted after over the years i owned the 95 blade urban tiger i was only 23 sold it regretted ever since .


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Quick trawl through the bay found these:

40k on this beauty








25k on this stunner








15k on this








11k on this mud plugger








6.5k on this road legal 2 seater quad









2.5k left for ADS goodies


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Doug_M said:


> You won a scratchcard Derek and looking for ideas?
> 
> New kitted out S3 and an RS4. Mmm new mountain bike with the change and trailor for my quad?


Yes you are allowed the Rs4 but keep your current S3 it's better:thumb:, pop in past sometime i have a cracking used trailer I bought for buggy


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Yes you are allowed the Rs4 but keep your current S3 it's better:thumb:, pop in past sometime i have a cracking used trailer I bought for buggy


Will do!

Home another 5 weeks yet, broke my thumb 2 weeks into my last trip 😄


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Doug_M said:


> Will do!
> 
> Home another 5 weeks yet, broke my thumb 2 weeks into my last trip 😄


That's not so good 6 weeks out of action?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

One of these for me


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

This, maybe a bit boring but I like them


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> That's not so good 6 weeks out of action?


Well sort of. Im 'due home' next weds anyway. 
Its not been stopping me doing alot so all good! 😄


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Demetri said:


> One of these for me


Very nice selection:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Melkor said:


> This, maybe a bit boring but I like them


Hey if it was your £100k you spend it your way have to say it looks nice


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Jammy J said:


> Sook my ball s :lol:


This is a thread about cars, phrase it as such or nothing happens


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> RP simply stunning car , but is that a corner I see behind it how do you get round these without burning out your tyres


You get round them, leaving a gtr in the dust like this


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Melkor said:


> This, maybe a bit boring but I like them


You're from essex and you want a boring large heavy saloon? World is ****ed I tells ya


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RP what an improvement I see they have worked hard on chassis if that is standard car I would be well impressed, but I bet that's not standard chassis set up though


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok SteveTDCi is coming back later with his sensible selection for £100k let's guess what he will go for any suggestion , I have a few


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> This is a thread about cars, phrase it as such or nothing happens


Stop moaning. Get on with it


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> RP what an improvement I see they have worked hard on chassis if that is standard car I would be well impressed, but I bet that's not standard chassis set up though


That's the standard zr1, on road tyres.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Jammy J said:


> Stop moaning. Get on with it


No, it needs to be about cars to get me interested


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> That's the standard zr1, on road tyres.


Wow well impressed


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just under 100k


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Demetri said:


> Just under 100k


I'm in love


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> No, it needs to be about cars to get me interested


Rubbish


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Wow well impressed


Then again, that wasn't the time which was quicker than the gtr, they also set a 7:19.

http://www.corvetteblogger.com/2011...o-the-nurburgring-with-the-2012-corvette-zr1/


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Demetri said:


> Just under 100k


Is your name rooney?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Jammy J said:


> Rubbish


Or rods  But cars have rods!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RP that Jammy J is playing hard to get for a TT driver lol


----------



## majcas84 (Aug 24, 2012)

Bit obvious I know, but a 911 Carrera S with the best spec I can get with the remaining £16.5k (which wouldn't buy a lot at Porsche prices).


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

majcas84 said:


> Bit obvious I know, but a 911 Carrera S with the best spec I can get with the remaining £16.5k (which wouldn't buy a lot at Porsche prices).


Very conservative, but good choice


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> RP that Jammy J is playing hard to get for a TT driver lol


So much for audi drivers being most likely to have affairs


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> So much for audi drivers being most likely to have affairs


:lol: yes I forgot about that fact in Readers Digest


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

A Citroen DS 21. Then spend the change getting it restored, and resprayed in grey with red leather. To match the 407


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> A Citroen DS 21. Then spend the change getting it restored, and resprayed in grey with red leather. To match the 407


I'll spend the change on blowing up that monstrosity


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

PugIain said:


> A Citroen DS 21. Then spend the change getting it restored, and resprayed in grey with red leather. To match the 407


:doublesho I'm too shocked to answer , thanks for your input Ian , buy the way still disappointed I never got my bacon bap when down in Grimsby 3 weeks ago


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> I'll spend the change on blowing up that monstrosity


Oh shut up you. You wouldn't know taste if it slapped you in the plums 



Derekh929 said:


> :doublesho I'm too shocked to answer , thanks for your input Ian , buy the way still disappointed I never got my bacon bap when down in Grimsby 3 weeks ago


I was..erm out..


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

PugIain said:


> Oh shut up you. You wouldn't know taste if it slapped you in the plums
> 
> Ian RP he won't have time to blow it up he seems going to be busy with the offer of plums above :lol:
> 
> I was..erm out..


Was this on purpose :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Oh shut up you. You wouldn't know taste if it slapped you in the plums
> 
> I was..erm out..


Says the man with the hamster powered cheese block


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

RisingPower said:


> Says the man with the hamster powered cheese block


Better than a bamboo powered midlife crisis on wheels


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

RisingPower said:


> Is your name rooney?


Pocket change for him


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

PugIain said:


> Better than a bamboo powered midlife crisis on wheels


Oy, i'm 4 years younger than you mr stannah stairways


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow what's happened to this thread lol


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nissan gtr, supercar killer!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Mustang Shelby the Black edition one, got so much torque it could spin the world back wards.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Id put it in an account for my son. I think all kids are gonna struggle these days when they leave school, let alone own a property.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

HeavenlyDetail said:


> Id put it in an account for my son. I think all kids are gonna struggle these days when they leave school, let alone own a property.


Have to agree with that, more and more parents being used as the Bank of Mum & Dad for the first Step on the Property Ladder for sure, but sometimes letting them find there own feet like we did is no bad thing either.


----------



## Cab2cos (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd give it all to cancer research , they do a great job


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Cab2cos said:


> I'd give it all to cancer research , they do a great job


Very Noble of you , and I have to fully agree they do a great job


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I wouldn't give it to any charity... Meh maybe the lifeboats (that comes from working for a charity)

My list would be ...

Zodiac rib
Discovery 4 to pull the rib
Mk1 xr2
C63 Amg
SL Mercedes

I'll find links to prove its possible and even spend the leftovers


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> I wouldn't give it to any charity... Meh maybe the lifeboats (that comes from working for a charity)
> 
> My list would be ...
> 
> ...


RNLI yes uses money very wisely how a charity should, you on crew? 
Very good C63 AMG coupe a fantastic choice :thumb:


----------



## Young_JD (Mar 8, 2013)

Mercedes Benz C63 AMG 507 edition....with the £30k left over I'd put it into my st as a track toy


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> I wouldn't give it to any charity... Meh maybe the lifeboats (that comes from working for a charity)
> 
> My list would be ...
> 
> ...


£57k for the C63 
£30k for the disco
£69k for an SL

If it's list price, you are sheit out of luck with the rib / xr2 ?

Would be remarkably easy to blow 100 large on just a decent rib outfit ?

But, it's a cracking list of items !


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

GL63 AMG....

Why would you want anything else all the power in a car that will go anywhere, with anything in it!


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

PEN 15 number plate (£96k inc Vat)
To remind myself everyday what a knobjockey I was for blowing £100k


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

I'd probably buy a Porsche 993 RS.... More specifically, this one; 




Any spare change would probably be spent on something like a Citroen Saxo so the Porchse could sit in a garage though the winter months :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I work for a different charity, no connection to the rnli, however the way those crews go out in the worst of the weather to rescue what is usually stupid people is a credit to them.

My list is based on used items, if it's has to be new then I'll just have the c63.


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

AM Vantage S SP10 approx. £95K


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

E63 AMG Estate new: £70k

And a couple of second hand items,

e92 335i Cab, £17K for Summer

Fiesta ST, £13K for a bit of Fun


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Scratch the above.... I wouldn't be able to afford the Fuel!!!!!


F10 BMW 335d XDrive Tourer 50K with some nice options

Old Merc SL 80's shape one. 25K

i3 BMW 25K

I think that would be a better way to spend the 100K on Cars.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Z4-35i said:


> AM Vantage S SP10 approx. £95K


Good Choice , very nice


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> Scratch the above.... I wouldn't be able to afford the Fuel!!!!!
> 
> F10 BMW 335d XDrive Tourer 50K with some nice options
> 
> ...


liking , but i would ditch the i3 and keep the st:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Brigham1806 said:


> GL63 AMG....
> 
> Why would you want anything else all the power in a car that will go anywhere, with anything in it!


Great choice again


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

My £100k would buy me this....








Fully kitted out would use most of the cash...


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> liking , but i would ditch the i3 and keep the st:thumb:


I've got Kids though so need 4/5 doors really

The old SL was the weekend car.

i3 for City driving, Popping to shops etc.

F10 335d XDrive Tourer, everyday car.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

robertdon777 said:


> I've got Kids though so need 4/5 doors really
> 
> The old SL was the weekend car.
> 
> ...


cant argue with that reasoning:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Scrabble said:


> My £100k would buy me this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


all you need smart car and BJT on the rear looks great


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

For me, £55k on a new Discovery 4, £28k on a new Bessacarr Cameo 645 caravan and the remaining £17k would go on a DS3 cabrio for the misus :thumb:

Ahhh what I'd do for £100k cash... :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> For me, £55k on a new Discovery 4, £28k on a new Bessacarr Cameo 645 caravan and the remaining £17k would go on a DS3 cabrio for the misus :thumb:
> 
> Ahhh what I'd do for £100k cash... :lol:


Seems very sensible and even a car to keep the better half happy :thumb:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Aye, cos she ain't coming with me on my travels in the D4 and Bessie, so I'd need something to distract her for a bit lol :wave: :lol:


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

Scrabble said:


> My £100k would buy me this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Breaking bad? Turn 100k INto 1.000.000.000? =D


----------



## jaxcass (Oct 7, 2013)

Also that veranda looks like it would be a great place to detail cars under and imagine all the space inside to store all your detailing gear!! Seems like the perfect "Mobile Detailing" Vehicle to me. You would be able to travel anywhere in the country or even europe!! sleep at the job!! Then drive back once finished:thumb::thumb:

Think i may reconsider getting a VW transporter sportline now and look to one of these


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

jaxcass said:


> Also that veranda looks like it would be a great place to detail cars under and imagine all the space inside to store all your detailing gear!! Seems like the perfect "Mobile Detailing" Vehicle to me. You would be able to travel anywhere in the country or even europe!! sleep at the job!! Then drive back once finished:thumb::thumb:
> 
> Think i may reconsider getting a VW transporter sportline now and look to one of these


:lol::lol: Detailing van you must be kidding if i had that im sure i would not be travelling the country do details, i would be in the South of France causing traffic problems:thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

£10k to fix up the 205 and the rest towards a bigger house with double garage.

Or a 355 coupe as they're so damned affordable - for now anyway, an E30 M3 and some high performance driving lessons


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Rs4 and a r26r for fun


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Great thread for the imagination :thumb:

I am afraid I will have to borrow £11k from a good friend or bank :lol: I couln't keep it within £100k..

For the daily driving - M135i came out at £30k










For having a bit more fun - M5 my one came out at £81k with a few extras


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

WP-UK said:


> Great thread for the imagination :thumb:
> 
> I am afraid I will have to borrow £11k from a good friend or bank :lol: I couln't keep it within £100k..
> 
> ...


wow i thought i was BMW mad, stick with the M135i you will have as much fun if not more than the M5 , driven both hard and i prefer the M135i , but hey would be good to have the big stealth bus as well:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Panigale s £25k or so and a caterham r620 £50k and the rest on petrol.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> wow i thought i was BMW mad, stick with the M135i you will have as much fun if not more than the M5 , driven both hard and i prefer the M135i , but hey would be good to have the big stealth bus as well:thumb:


I would love to drive either! One day, when insurance allows :lol:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

This . http://www.porsche.com/uk/models/911/911-gt3/ , It's £540 over but i'd haggle that :lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Quite late to the thread, but I'd buy a Dacia Sandero 0.9tce Laureate and spend the remaining £91,250.00 on high class hookers.

Why not?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

millns84 said:


> Quite late to the thread, but I'd buy a Dacia Sandero 0.9tce Laureate and spend the remaining £91,250.00 on high class hookers.
> 
> Why not?


:doublesho The Hookers bit did not surprise me , but this selection has taken me by surprise Dacia Sandero 0.9tce Laureate :doublesho you ain't a relation to James May are you?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> This . http://www.porsche.com/uk/models/911/911-gt3/ , It's £540 over but i'd haggle that :lol:


Nice , but have you ever tried to haggle in a Porsche Garage , good luck with that one, if not a Jeep:thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> :doublesho The Hookers bit did not surprise me , but this selection has taken me by surprise Dacia Sandero 0.9tce Laureate :doublesho you ain't a relation to James May are you?


Well I'm trading in a Fiat Panda for a Sandero so I could be a distant relative, or maybe even long lost love child :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

millns84 said:


> Well I'm trading in a Fiat Panda for a Sandero so I could be a distant relative, or maybe even long lost love child :lol:


Ok i can see where you are coming from know it all seems normal


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

muzzer42 said:


> Panigale s £25k or so and a caterham r620 £50k and the rest on petrol.


First one had me on google, simply stunning, second one :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

This doesn't count as it's not new but I'd love a TVR sagaris, and a BMW 1M with the change


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Johnsy said:


> This doesn't count as it's not new but I'd love a TVR sagaris, and a BMW 1M with the change


Sounds like balance may be needed for a full time mechanic for the TVR though:thumb:


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

If it wasn't car based id pay the 100k off my mortgage . Then id have spare money for toys anyway


----------

